# Hi. My first post



## edmdusty (Dec 29, 2008)

I gave product photography a whirl the last weeks and I really like it. I'm excited to keep trying. What do you guys think of these shots?


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Dec 29, 2008)

These are nice clean shots. Though do we need so many?


----------



## TUX424 (Dec 29, 2008)

i like how they turned out overall but...
The first ans second ones really dont stand out for me because they dont really show the who made this product, which is what the last 2 are able to do.
i like the last 2 though


----------



## edmdusty (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back guys. I was having fun experimenting with natural light coming through my window from camera left and I had a clip on garage light at 45 degrees camera right. The light was supposed to be balanced for daylight, but I think it was slightly bluer than the daylight I was getting through my window.   I agree about the missing product labels on the first two.    I didn't really think about that. I was just playing around with how the two differnt light sources lit the contours and features of the seat. I'll have to pay more attention to the brand names next time.


----------



## craig (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice work. Especially shots 3 and 4. I love the subject . You have the ability to get really creative here. Use that ability. Currently they look like ebay photos.

Love & Bass


----------



## edmdusty (Dec 30, 2008)

craig said:


> Nice work. Especially shots 3 and 4. I love the subject . You have the ability to get really creative here. Use that ability. Currently they look like ebay photos.
> 
> Love & Bass




Thanks for the feedback Craig. Are you talking about getting creative with the lighting (my primary focus at this point) or with the setup? I'd be interested in your recommendation on how to take it to the next level past ebay photo.


----------

